# Alternative to Meguiars Gold Class Trim Detailer?



## Fox530 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

Been using Meguiars Gold Class Trim Detailer on the black plastic trim on my 5 Series but I'm not very happy with the results I am getting.

It looks fantastic when first applied but after a day or two it ends up going blotchy and doesnt look very nice at all.

I'm considering trying another product - whats the best to go for? I was think of Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel? Is this easier to use and lasts longer?

Thanks


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

NLTG is great. Lasts a fair while if you clean the trim perfectly before hand and give it a quick buff afterwards. Good shine, and a little goes a very long way so for someone using it at home, it wil last forever!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

NLTG - Love it and yet it gets on my nerves. Looks great when applied and buffed but seems to get everywhere without being invited. On balance worth the effort.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

I havnt used the Megs stuff but ive got CG New look trim gel and its fantastic!

as above, you dont need a lot of product and it easy to work with :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Gloss It TRV mate as looks good and is very durable. If you want out and out durability try Autosmart Trim Ultra or if you dont want to have to do it ever again G-Techniq C4:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> NLTG is great. Lasts a fair while if you clean the trim perfectly before hand and give it a quick buff afterwards. Good shine, and a little goes a very long way so for someone using it at home, it wil last forever!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Gloss It TRV mate as looks good and is very durable. If you want out and out durability try Autosmart Trim Ultra or if you dont want to have to do it ever again G-Techniq C4:thumb:


 Gloss It TRV gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Another vote for CG New Look Trim Gel.

I used Britemax Rubber Max (rubber and trim conditioner) last night and thought it was very good too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Meh I dunno why I said all that now, cos I've used dodo juice trim sealant recently, no need for nltg for me anymore  sealants are the way forward for trim. Then you can save the other stuff for tyres


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

What about Autosmart Trim Wizard i find it very good


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

First, I clean the black plastic trim with *Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care*. Then, when the trim is perfectly clean, I use *Meguiar´s Trim* and it´s great, the results are very good and lasting.


----------



## Crimson (Feb 24, 2010)

inkey said:


> What about Autosmart Trim Wizard i find it very good


X2

or AG bumper care - a bit messy though


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Xabby said:


> First, I clean the black plastic trim with *Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care*. Then, when the trim is perfectly clean, I use *Meguiar´s Trim* and it´s great, the results are very good and lasting.


Isn't the rubber care itself a dressing not a cleaner?


----------



## Crimson (Feb 24, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Isn't the rubber care itself a dressing not a cleaner?


Nope it's a cleaner and a form of sealant:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autog...th=55&osCsid=a562132548c87002e6169e72dad4fd8b


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Isn't the rubber care itself a dressing not a cleaner?


First, I used AG Rubber Care as dressing and cleaner but the result isn´t good, specially with rubbers (doors). It was better for clean but not for dressing. Later, I found that Meguiar´s Trim was his perfect couple because doesn´t clean but dressing is wonderful.


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

+1 for the CG NLTG, really good stuff.

AG Vinyl & Rubber care is a water based dressing, not a cleaner or sealant ! Can be effective on interiors, but I wouldnt use it in the exterior, lasts days rather than weeks. I like the look of the Autoglym on engine bay plastics though !


----------

